# Phoenix Bujinkan



## Jay Bell (Jan 5, 2002)

Hi all, 

I posted this some time ago on E-Budo and Budoseek...and it seemed appropriate: 

What follows is a letter written by Peter Crocoll in concerns to John Lisco (Or Jaon, another name that he goes by, claiming to be a twin). 

----------------------------------- 

To whom it may concern: 

A martial arts instructor from Estrella Mountain Community College brought to my attention some safety and fraud concerns with a Mr. John Lisco, who is teaching Bujinkan Ninpo to young people in the Avondale community at Loma Linda Park behind St. Johns Catholic Church on Tuesday & Thursday at 1:30pm and Saturday at noon. 

My name is Peter Crocoll. I am a Shidoshi and certifed teacher of the Bujinkan under Grandmaster Soke Hatsumi from Noda-shi, Japan. I have been training in the art for 19 years and go to Japan twice a year to see my teacher. I am the senior teacher of this martial art in the valley. 

After some investigation into the EMCC instructors concerns, I discovered unsafe training practices and faudulent claims being made by Mr. Lisco. He is falsely representing the International Bujinkan by: 

1. Unauthorized use of Dr. Hatsumi's name. 
2. Unauthorized use of the Intenational Bujinkan symbol and guidlines for membership. 
3. Unauthorized use of Arizona Bujinkan art work. 
4. Claiming to be a black belt rank - he is not. 
5. Claiming to be a licensed instructor of the International Bujinkan. 
6. Claiming to be able to rank his students through Japan. 

I have confronted Mr. Lisco to cease and desist these un-authorized practices. I am informing you of this issue because young people in your community could be harmed by his dangerous practices. This martial art does not teach nor train in the manner that Mr. Lisco is teaching. He is not a member in good standing of the International Bujinkan and in no way represents this martial art. 

It is not acceptable for me to let this situation go un-attended. I am doing my part by confronting Mr. Lisco, contacting appropriate people in the International Bujinkan organization and contacting the community. 

Neither I, my organization, Arizona Bujinkan Ninpo & Budokai, nor the International Bujinkan assume any type of responsibility or liability for Mr. Lisco's actions or behavior. 

Thank you for your time and consideration of this matter. Please feel free to contact me with any questions. 

Sincerely, 

Peter Crocoll 

------------------------ 

Mr. Lisco, beyond claiming to be a certified, "Shihan-Shidoshi" in the Bujinkan and personal student of Hatsumi Sensei, also claims to be an ex-Army ranger - no information to be found to validate any of these claims. What he does teach is dangerous, and not in any way, shape or form related to actual Bujinkan teaching. Mr. Lisco is *not* a certified teacher in the organization. 

About a year and a half ago, Mr. Lisco trained with the Arizona Ninpo & Budokai Dojo for some time, but left and ceased training with us before his first promotion. He came and left as a white-belt. If you know of someone that has been training with Mr. Lisco, please have them read this post, or email me personally at jay_bell@mindspring.com for more information if need be. 

Thanks for your time, 

Jay Bell 
------------ 

From the grapevine the latest on the Lisco situation... 

He has sense ceased teaching in Avondale and moved his group to Goodyear, which is just north of Phoenix. 

John Lisco recently wrote a letter to Peter, claiming all of this mistaken identity. (Obviously he has forgotten the face-to-face meeting between Peter and himself) He claimed that he'd been out of the country during all of this chaos....and was wishing to make amends.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 5, 2002)

Must be the pajamas...

:rofl:


----------

